# Alte Texte und andere Reagenzien des Gelehrten



## scottex (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin ein Neuling, und weiss nicht, wo ich die Massen an alten Texten herbekommen soll.
Wo muss ich hin, um diese aufzusammeln oder wen muss ich dafür "töten"?

Gruß
scottex


----------



## Mr_Edd (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Ich galube die findest Du an Ruinen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Mai 2007)

Überall in der Welt verstreut findet man zerbrochene Urnen, dort finden sich solche alten Texte und dergleichen.
Hin und wieder findet man auch Truhen oder Beutel in der Landschaft, auch diese können, ebenso wie normale Gegner, mal ein Textfragment oder ähnliches abwerfen.


----------



## ugottoknowme2 (9. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Überall in der Welt verstreut findet man zerbrochene Urnen, dort finden sich solche alten Texte und dergleichen.
> Hin und wieder findet man auch Truhen oder Beutel in der Landschaft, auch diese können, ebenso wie normale Gegner, mal ein Textfragment oder ähnliches abwerfen.



es werfen aber nur humanoide gegner texte ab (goblins, zwerge ect.
)


----------



## Varnamys (11. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte bei den Bilwissen in den Mückenwassermooren bisher immer "gute" Ausbeute an alten Textfragmenten. Naja, was heißt gut? Da hab ich zumindest mal einige bekommen... aber Massen waren das leider auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (18. Juni 2007)

Ja also als Gelehrter bekommst du die meisten alten Textfragmenten in Zerbrochenen Urnen,Vasen etc die häufig an Ruinen rumstehen. Wie schon gesagt, manche Humanoide droppen die auch.


----------



## Hammerschild (1. Juli 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ja also als Gelehrter bekommst du die meisten alten Textfragmenten in Zerbrochenen Urnen,Vasen etc die häufig an Ruinen rumstehen. Wie schon gesagt, manche Humanoide droppen die auch.



Die Ruine Orodost in Ered Luin ist so ein Beispiel.... 3-4 Krüge,Vasen sind da drin. Mit level 12+ ist es ein Kinderspiel da die Teile abzuernten.


----------

